
Unlocking Trapped Engineers - frostmatthew
http://techcrunch.com/2016/01/12/unlocking-trapped-engineers/
======
je42
> Given that it can collectively take well over 30 days to hire a single
> engineer, the obsession with computer science degrees makes sense.

It takes months to find a proper senior engineer in Europe.

> Driven by an ingrained fear of slowing progress, engineering managers’ use
> of blunt instruments to save time in finding talent is perpetuating the
> facade of a talent shortage.

I haven't seen that at all. Since there are not many engineers can also take
time to read the C.V.s.

